# محركات الديزل ...الشاذلي



## enshaalan (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الأعزاء محتاج كتاب الشاذلي لمحركات الديزل pdfمع الشكر والتقدير ارجو الرد
اخوكم المهندس شعلان


----------



## enshaalan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (20 أكتوبر 2009)

يوسف منصور 68 قال:


> اتفضل هناك الكثير عن الديزل
> 
> هنا​



يسلموووووووو أخي العزيز


----------



## enshaalan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الكتاب اخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ، مع تحياتي


----------



## solom2 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس2330 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكتاب موجود بمكتبة المعارف بالاسكندرية وسعره حسب علمي 30$


----------



## rolly (24 أبريل 2010)

هاييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## islam_naval (4 مايو 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## هاني محمد سليمان (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hassan84 (19 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششكورين


----------



## عبدالحليم سليمان (29 يونيو 2010)

نرجو عرض الكتاب


----------



## samo star (8 نوفمبر 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkks for you


----------



## محمد محمود جلال (26 يوليو 2014)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------

